# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة رائعة عن الفاروق

## أبو القاسم المصري

يقول أسلم فتى عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه
القصيدة
كنت ليلاً مع أمير المؤمنين عمر الفاروق ذي القدر المكين
صاحب الدرة ثاني الراشدين مَن به الله أعز المسلمين
فقووا حتى أذلوا المشركين
..............................
وإذا نار أضاءت سحرا قال يا أسلم قم ماذا أرى
علَّهم ركب يريدون القِرى فخرجنا وهو كالسهم انبرى
ودنونا من خِبَاء المصطلين
..............................
فإذا بامرأة قد نصبت قدرها بين عيال أعولت
ثم حيينا فردت واستوت قال هل أدنو فقالت إن أردت
فبخير أودع القلب الحزين
..............................
قال ما بال العيال تصرخ قالت الجوع وإني أنفخ
أُوهِم الصبية أني أطبخ علَّهم من بعد ذا أن يفرخوا
ويناموا حول قِدري جائعين
..............................
يالنار أُضرمت في الأضلع أحرقت قلبي وأجرت مدمعي
بيننا الله وبين الأصلع هاأنا من فرط جوعي لا أعي
بين نَوْح وصياح وأنين
..............................
قال يا أماه مَن أدرى عمر بك قالت ذاك أدهى وأمر
من تولى أمرنا لا يستقر ينبري للناس في قر وحر
يسمع الشاكي ويؤوي البائسين
..............................
وَيْ لعمري كيف يرعى وينام ليس هذا من قوانين الأنام
من سها عن نوقه جنح الظلام يتولى رعيها راعي الحمام
إنما هذا جزاء الغافلين
..............................
ولقد أصغى لها من غير ضيق وهو بالإصغاء للشكوى خليق
فمضى بي ذلك الشيخ الشفيق يسرع الخطو إلى دار الدقيق
وأتى منها بدهن وطحين
..............................
ثم قال احمل عليَّ قلت وي بل أنا أحمل قال احمل علي
قلت عفوًا قال هل منكم فتي يحمل الأوزار عني يا أُخي
يوم يُؤتى بي لرب العالمين
..............................
وسرى الفاروق خوف النقمة في الدجى يحمل قوت الصبية
وهو ممن بشروا بالجنة لا يرى في حمله من حطة
بل قيامًا بحقوق المسلمين
..............................
فمضى بي مسرعًا نحو الصغار فأتيناهم وهم في الانتظار
ولفرط الجوع بين الجنب نار في استعار ما لهم منها قرار
ورأونا فاشرأبُّوا قائمين
..............................
قالت الأم اصبروا قد جاءنا ذلك الشيخ بما فيه المنى
ولقد يسره الله لنا والأمير غافل عن حقنا
في كتاب الله بالنصر المبين

..............................
فدنا منها برفق وابتسام ودموع العين منها في انسجام
قال قومي هيئي هذا الطعام معنا إن اليتامى لا تنام
بالطوى والله خير الرازقين
..............................
رحم الله أبا حفص عمر وسقى بقعته صوب المطر
فلقد أبصرت أسلاك الشرر تلفح اللحية منه بالسحر
وهو مهتم بإنضاج العجين
..............................
قالت الأم وقد رُمنا القيام وتركنا عندها فضل الطعام
يا رعاك الله يا ساري الظلام تحمل الأقوات للغرثى الصيام
أنت أولى من أمير المؤمنين
..............................
قال إي يرحمك الله اعدلي واذكري خيرًا ولا تستعجلي
فإذا جئتِ الأمير فادخلى تجديني قاعدًا في المنزل
وعليَّ الجد في ما تطلبين
..............................
وتنحى عنهم مستترا رابضًا مربض آساد الشرى
وأنا أطلب تعجيل السرى فإذا هو مقبل مستبشرا
شاكرًا لله رب العالمين
..............................
قال يا أسلم قد أسهرهم قارس الجوع بل استعبرهم
ولذا أحببت أن أبصرهم في سرور وكذا غادرهم
فلقد ناموا جميعًا باسمين
..............................
هكذا كانوا عبيد الأمة لا غرانيق العلى والعزة
مزجوا شدتهم بالرحمة ولذا شادوا صروح الرفعة
ومضوا شرقًا وغربًا فاتحين

----------


## أبو القاسم المصري

حمل القصيدة الرائعة من هنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/24332592...___online.html

----------


## عادل سعداوي

بارك الله فيمن كتبها وفيمن نقلها وفيمن قرأها....

----------


## أبو القاسم المصري

> بارك الله فيمن كتبها وفيمن نقلها وفيمن قرأها....


ءآمين وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## لجين الندى

بارك الله فيك
قصيدة رائعة حقا

----------


## أبو القاسم المصري

> بارك الله فيك
> قصيدة رائعة حقا


 وأنت بارك الله فيك

----------


## الصلابي

بـســـــــم الله الـرحـمــــــــ  ــن الـرحـيــــــــ  ــــم 
الـحـمــــد لله عـظـيـــــم الـمـنــــة ونــاصــــر الـديـــــن بـاهـــــل الـسـنــــة والـصـــــلاة والـســـــلام عـلـــى سـيـــدنــــا مـحـمـــــد وعـلـــــى آلــــه وصـحـبــــــه اجـمـعـيـــــــ  ن 
الســــــــــــ  لام علـيكــــم ورحـمــــــة الله وبـركـاتـــــــ  ــــه 
مـقـتـطـــافـــ  ــات مــــن حـيـــــاة الـفــــاروق عـمــــــــــــ  ر..... نـرويـهــــا 
لادري ماذا يسطر قلمي .. إن الفكر يطوف بالرأس فلا يستقر على قرار ولا يثبت عند كلمات معينة ... والقلب على اتساعهوعظم مافيه من أحاسيس ليحار ... لا عجب في هذا ...
فالانسان الذي هو محور الحديث .. ليس كغيرة من البشر العاديين .. إنه نسيج مستقل ... 
عقلـيــة جبــــــارة جمـعـــــت لصاحـبهــــــا كـــل أركــــان القـــــوة ســـــــواء ...
لحاكم يسوس أمة 
أو قائد يقود جيشا نحو النصر 
أو لرجل اقتصادي يرفع غوائل الفقر عن رعيته 
أو قاضٍ يتحرى العدل في كل ما ينطق من أحكام 
وغيرها وغيرها وغيرها 
حـسـبـــت الـقـوافـي وحـسـبـي حـيــــن أُلـقـيـهــــا ...... أنــــــي إلــــى ســاحــةِ الفــــاروقِ أُهْـديهـــــــ  ــــا
لاهُــــــم هــــــــب لــــي بيــــانــا أستـعـــــين بــــه ..... عـلــــى قضـــــــاءِ حقــــوق نــام قـــاضيهـــــــ  ـــــا 
قــــــد نــــــــازَعَـ  تـْنــــيَ نـفســــــي أنْ أُوفَّـيهــــــ  ا ...... وليــس َ فـــي طَــوْقِ مثلـــــي أن يـــــوفَّيهـــ  ــــــــا 
فـمـــــــُرْ سَـــــريّ المـعـــــانـــ  ي أن يـُواتِيـَنــــ  ــي ...... فيـهــــــا فـإنـــــّي ضَعـيـــــفُ الحـالِ وَهيـهـــــــــ  ــا
لقــد جمــــع الفـــــاروق عمـــــر رضـــــــي الله عنـــــــه كــل الخصــــــال الحـمـــــــيده ... حتــــى جعـــــل الله الحـــــق علـــــى لسـانـــــه وقـلـــبه ..
فـفـــــي مـــرة كــــان الـرســــول صلـــى الله عليـــــه وسلــــــم يتـلـــو على مسامع عمر فرآنا نزل لتوه من الوحي ، وفيه يصف مراحل خلق الانسان وإبداع البارئُ جل شأنه في صنعته ، فإذا بأحاسيس عمر تتعلق كلها بهذا التنزيل وإذا به يقول من فوره ( فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين ) فتبسم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال ( هكذا أُنزلت يا عمر ) وأكمل الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الآية كما قال عمر رضي الله عنه حرفا بحرف . وقد أورد هذا الأمر ابن كثير في تفسير سورة ( المؤمنون ) .
وهــاهـــــــــ  ـــو حكــــــــم المـــــــولـى عــــــــز وجــــــــل يـنــــــزل مــــــوافــقــ  ـــا لــــــرأي ( عمـر رضـــي الله عنــــه ) ..
وقــــد حـــــدث بعــــــد غــــزوة بـــــدر أن اخــــــذ المسـلمـــــون أســــــرى مــــن قـريــــــش ، وهذه أول غزوة لهم ولم ينزل بشأنها حكم من السماء ...... وان ( الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ) قد استشار ( علياً رضي الله عنه ) و ( أبا بكر رضي الله عنه )
فقال أبا بكر : يارسول الله هؤلاء بنو العم والعشيرة والاخوان ، وإني أرى أن نأخذ منهم الفدية ، فيكون ما أخذناه قوة لنا على الكفار ، وعسى ان يهديهم الله فيكونوا لنا عذدا .
فقــــــــال ( رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ما ترى ( يا ابن الخطاب ؟ ) .
قــــــــــــال : قلت والله ما أرى ما رأى ( ابو بكر ) ، ولكن أرى أن تمكنني من فلان ــ قريب عمر ــ فأضرب عنقه ، وتمكن علياً من عقيل فيضرب عنقه ، وتمكن حمزة من فلان ــ أخيه ــ فيضرب عنقه ، حتى يعلم الله أنه ليست في قلوبنا هوادة للمشركين .
وهؤلاء صناديدهم وأئمتهم وقادتهم ، فأخذ ( رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) رأي ( أبو بكر رضي الله عنه ) وأخذ منهم الفداء .
فلما كان الغد قــــال ( عمر رضي الله عنه ) فغدوت إلى ( النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر رضي الله عنه ) وهما يبكيان فقلت يارسول الله أخبرني ماذا يبكيك أنت وصاحبك فإن وجدت بكاء بكيت وإن لم أجد تباكيت لبكائكما .
فقــــــال ( رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) للذي عرض علي أصحابك من أخذهم الفداء قد عُرض علي عذابكم أدني من هذه الشجرة .
( مَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ أَسْرَى حَتَّىيُثْخِنَ فِي الأَرْضِ تُرِيدُونَ عَرَضَ الدُّنْيَا وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ الآخِرَةَوَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ * لَّوْلاَ كِتَابٌ مِّنَ اللَّهِ سَبَقَ لَمَسَّكُمْفِيمَا أَخَذْتُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ) .
رأيـــتَ فـــــــي الــديـــــــــ  ن آراءً مــوفقـــــــــ  ــــــةً ...... فــأنــــــــــ  زلَ الله قـــــرآنــــــ  ـاً يــُزكَـّـيهـــ  ـــــــــــا 
وكـنــــــت أول مــن قــــــرَّتْ بـصـُحْـبـَـتــ  ـــــــــِـــــ  ـهِ ...... عـيــــنُ الـحـنـيـفــــة  ِ واجـتـازتْ أمـانـيـهــــــ  ـــــا 
قـــد كـنـــتَ أعــــــدى أعـاديـهـا فصـــرتَ لهـــــــــا ...... بـنـعـمـــةِ الله حـصـنـــــاً مــن أعـاديـهـــــــ  ــــــــا 
هـكـــــذا كـــــان مـوفــــــــق فسـبـحـــــــان مــــــــن ارشــــــــــــ  ده ................
أمـــــا اســـــلامـــــ  ه فــــــي السنــــــة الســادســـــة مــــن النبــــــوة بعـــــــد إســـــــلام حمــــزة رضــــي الله عنــــــه بثـــــــلاث أيـــــام فــــــي ذي الحجـــــــة ، وقـــــد ذكــــــــر هـــــــذا أبــــــــن الجــــــــــــ  وزي رحمــــــــه الله تعــــــالـــــ  ـــــى .
وقــــد أعـــــــز الله الاســـــــلام بعـمــــــر ورفــــــع مـــــن شـــــأن المسـلمــــــين وأذهـــــب بـــــه خــوفهــــــم مـــــن صــــــدورهــــ  ـم فـبــاتـــــــو  ا سـعـــــــداء بــأســـــــلام  ـــه .
كيـــف لا يسعـــــدون والطـمـأنيـنـــ  ــــة قــد أضــلتـهـــــــ  م بعــــــد خـــوف لاحـقـتـهــــــ  م سنـيـــــن .
روى البخاري عن( أبن مسعود رضي الله عنه ) أنه قال ... ( مازلنا أعزة منذ أسلم عمر ) مجلد 4/242 .
وقد جاء في التاريخ ابن سعد .. مجلد 1/193 ... وذكر ذلك السيوطي في تاريخ الخلفاء عن ( بن مسعود رضي الله عنه ) أيضاً أنه قال ( كان إسلام عمر فتحا، وكانت هجرته نصرا ، وكانت امارته رحمة ، لقد رأينا وما نستطيع أن نصلي بالبيت حتى أسلم عمر ، فلما أسلم قاتلهم حتى تركونا فصلينا ) .

وهـاهـــــــو ( ابن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ) لـــــم يقنــــــع بـدخـــــولــه فــــي زمـــــرة المـؤمـنــــين القــانـتـــــي  ن لله ، بـــل أراد أن يصـفــــــي نـفـســــــه ، كـمـــا يـصـفــــى الـذهــــب مـن الـشـوائــــــب . 
فهـــاهـــو عمـــــر ينـصـــــرف إلــــى ( النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ) بعد إسلامه وهو ظاهر على المشركين فيقول له ( ما يحبسك بأبي انت وأمي ، فوالله ما بقي مجلس كنت أجلس فيه بالكفر إلا أظهرت فيه الايمان ، غير هائب ولاخائف ، لانعبد الله سرا بعد اليوم ) فأنزل الله سبحانه وتعالى ( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّحَسْبُكَ اللَّهُ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ) وذلك أول ما نزل من تسمية الصحابة ( مــــؤمنـــــــ  ين ) فصار عمر يتعمد الجلوس في مجالس الكفار ويعلن الاسلام غير هياب ولا وجل ، بل كان يفعل أكثر من هذا ، ويذهب الى بيوت رؤوس الكفر ويخبرهم أنه أسلم ، ومن هول المفاجأة يغلقون الأبواب دونه .
إن مفـــــاخــــــ  ر الفــــــاروق لـيــــــس لـهــــــا حــــــد تـقـــف عنــــده فـحـيــــاتــــ  ـه كـلـهـــــــا درة فـــــي جـبـــــين الانـســـــــان  ـيــــــة .
فـقـــــــد رُوي عــــــن عـلـــــي مـخـبــــــرا عــن هـجـــــرة عـمــــــــر .....
فقــــــــال ( ماعلمت أن أحدا من المهاجرين هاجر إلا مختفيا إلا عمر بن الخطاب ، فإن لما هم بالهجرة ، تقلد سيفه وتنكب قويه ، وانتضى في يده أسهما ، واختصر عنزته ( عصاة ) ومضى قِبَلَ الكعبة ، والملأ من قريش بفنائها ، فطاف في البيت سبعا متمكنا ، ثم أتى المقام فصلى ، ثم وقف على الخلق واحدة واحدة فقـــــال لهــــم : شاهدت الوجوه ، لايرغم الله إلا هذا المعاطيس ، من أراد أن يُثكل أمه ، أو يوتم ولده ، أو يرمل زوجته ، فليلقني وراء هذا الوالدي .
قــــــال عـلــــــــي : فما اتبعه إلا قوم من المستضعفين علمهم ما أرشدهم ثم مضي لوجهه ) .
خـــرجـــتَ تـبــغـــــي أذاهـــا فـــي محُمـّدِهــــــ  ـــا ....... ولـلحنيــــفـــ  ــةِ جبـَّــــــــــ  ارٌ يــــوالـيـهـــ  ــــــــــــــا 
فـلــــــم تـكــــــد تـسـمــــع الآيــــاتِ بالـغــــــــــ  ــةً ...... حـتــــى انـكفــــــأتَ تـُنـــــادي مــــن ينـاديـهـــــــ  ــا 
سـمـعــــتَ ســـــــــورةَ طـــــه مــــن مرتـّلهــــــــ  ا ...... فــزلـــــزلـــ  تْ نيّــــــــــةً قــــد كنـــتَ تنــويهــــــــ  ــا 
وقـلــــتَ فـيهـــــا مـقــــالاً لايـــُطـــاوِل  ـــــــــــــــ  ــُهُ ...... قـــــولُ الـمُحـــــبُ الـذي قـــد بـــاتَ يطــريـهـــــــ  ـا 
ويـــــومَ أسْلـمــتَ عــــــزَّ الحــقُّ وارتـفـعـــــــ  ــتُ ..... عــن كــاهــــــل الــديـــن أثـْقـــــالٌ يـُعــانـيهــــ  ــــــا 
وصـــاحَ فـيــــهَ بــــلالٌ صـيـحــــةً خـشـعــــــــــ  تْ ...... لـهـــا القـلــــــوبُ ولـَـبــــَّتْ أمـــْرَ بـــاريـهَـــــ  ـــــــا 
فـــأنــــتَ فـــي زمـــنِ المُخْـتــــارِ منجــدُهـــــــ  ــا ...... وأنـتَ فـــــي زمـــــــنِ الصـدَّيـــــــ  ـــقِ مـُنْجـيهــــــ  ا
كــــم اســــتـراكَ رســـــــــول الله مغـتـبطــــــــ  ـــاً ...... بحـكـمـــةٍ لــك عِـــنْـدَ الــــــــرأي يـلغيـهــــــــ  ــــــــا
فقـــــــــد روى ابــــــن هشـــــــام فـــــــي ســــــيـرتــــ  ــه (مجلد 2/289) والطــــــبري فــــي تـاريخــــــه (مجلد3/128)لما باغت المشركون جيس المسلمين في غزوة حنين وانشمر الناس راجعين لا يلوي أحد على أحد ، وانحاز ( رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ذات اليمين ثم قـــــــال ( أين أيها الناس ، هلموا إلي أنا رسول الله ! أنا محمد بن عبدالله ! فلم يسمع أحد ، وحملت الابل بعضها على بعض ، فانطلق الناس ، إلا أنه قد بقي مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نفر من المهاجرين والأنصار وأهل بيته ، وكان فيمن ثبت معه من المهاجرين أبو بكر وعمر ومن أهل بيته علي بن ابي طالب والعباس بن عبدالمطلب ، وابنه الفضل ، وابو سفيان بن الحارث ، وابنه ربيعة بن الحارث وغيرهم ) .
لله دره مــــن شجـــــــاع مقــــــــدام فــــــإذا تقـــــدم الشجعـــــــان كــــــان أولهـــــم ... وإن تـأخـــــــر الشجعــــــان خـوفـــــا تــــراه يثـبــــــت ثبـــــــات الجـبــــــال الـراسـيـــــــ  ات ... بعـزيـمـــــة لاتـلــــين ، وقـــــوة لا تعــــــرف الضـعــــــــف والعـجـــــــــ  ـز .

منقول

----------


## التبريزي

> قال ما بال العيال تصرخ قالت الجوع وإني أنفخ
> أُوهِم الصبية أني أطبخ علَّهم من بعد ذا أن يفرخوا
> ويناموا حول قِدري جائعين
> ..............................


لعلها: يفرحوا



> حـسـبـــت الـقـوافـي وحـسـبـي حـيــــن أُلـقـيـهــــا ...... أنــــــي إلــــى ســاحــةِ الفــــاروقِ أُهْـديهـــــــ  ــــا


لعلها: حسب القوافي 
وهي الملحمة العمرية لشاعر النيل حافظ إبراهيم رحمه الله

يقول الشاعر العراقي الشيعي المنصف الدكتور عباس الجنابي

ما منْ حديث ٍ به المُخـْتار يفـْتخرُ = الاّ وكُنْت الذي يعْنيه يا عُـمـرُ 
والسابقينَ من الأصحاب، ما نقضوا = عَهْدا، ولا خالفوا أمْراً به أ ُمـروا 
كواكبٌ في سماء المجدِ لامِعَـــة ٌ = جباهُهُمْ تنحَنـي لله والغـُــررُ 
يا راشداً هَـزَّتْ الأجيال سيرَتُــهُ = وبالميامين حصرا ً تشْمَخُ السِيَـرُ 
في روضةِ الدين أنهارٌ فضائلُكَ الـ = كُبرى بها الدهرُ والأزمانُ تنغـمـرُ 
ضجّتْ قُريشٌ وقدْ سفـّهْتَ في علن ٍ = أصنامَها وبدا يعْتامُها الخـطـرُ 
أقبلْت أذ أدبروا،أقدمت إذ ذُعروا = وفـّيْتَ إذ غدروا، آمنْت إذ كفروا 
لك السوابقُ لا يحظى بها أحـدٌ = ولمْ يَحُز ْ مثلـَها جنُّ ولا بـشــرُ 
فحينَ جفـّتْ ضروعُ الغيم قـُلتَ لهُمْ: = صلـّوا سيَنزلُ منْ عليائه المَطَرُ 
سَنَنْتَها سُنّة ً بالخير عامـــرة ً = ففي الصلاة ِ ضلال ِ الشـّر ِ ينْحسرُ 
عام الرمادة ِ أشبعتَ الجياع َ ولمْ = تُسـْرفْ، وقد نعموا بالخير ِ وازدهروا 
وَقـَفـْتَ تدْرأ ُ نَهـاّزا ً ومُنْتفعـــاً = فما تطاولَ طمّاعٌ ومُحْتـكرُ 
تجسَدَ العدْلُ في أمْر ٍ نهضتَ به = ولم يزل عطرُهُ في الناس يـنـتـشـرُ 
لك الكراماتُ بحـْـرٌ لا قرار لهُ = وأنت كلُ عظيم فيك يُـختـصـرُ 
كمْ قلتَ رأيا حصيفا ً وانتفضتَ لهُ = ووافقتـْكَ به الآياتُ والســُوَرُ 
وكمْ زرَعْتَ مفاهيما شمَختَ بها = ما زال ينضجُ في أشجارها الثـمـرُ 
يفِرّ ُ عن درْبك الشيطانُ مُتـّخذا ً = درباً سواهُ فيمضي ما لهُ أثـــَرُ 
وتستغيثُ بك الأخلاقُ مُؤْمنة ً = بأنّ وجهكَ في أفلاكها قـمَـــرُ 
عسسْتَ والناسُ تأوي في مضاجعِها = وكُنْت تسهرُ حتّى يطلِعَ الّسحرُ 
القولُ والفعلُ في شخص اذا اجتمَعَا = تجَسّدَ الحقّ ُ واهتـزّتْ لهُ العُصُرُ 


خطيب الثورة الفرنسية: "أيها الملك العربي العظيم عمر، أنت الذي حققت العدالة كما هي"
http://www.ansaaar.net/vb/showthread.php?t=48048

----------


## طالبة فقه

فمن يباري أبا حفصٍ وسيرتَهُ ؟ *** أو مَن يُحاولُ للفاروقِ تشبيها؟

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

بارك الله في الجميع و جزاهم ربي بالخيرات على ما سطروه في هذه الصفحة

----------


## محمد يحيى البهجاتي

السلام عليكم إخواني، هذه الرسالة تخرج لي بعد الضغط على DownLoad في موقع الفور شير، وهذا أمر طارئ لم يكن كذا فيما سبق You should Sign Up or Login to download this fileفما الحل يرحمكم الله ؟

----------


## أبو إسحاق الفواخري

أخي الحبيب 
هذه القصيدة ((كنت ليلا مع أمير المؤمنين ..)) وردت في مجلة المنار عدد ذو القعدة 1324 منسوبة للشاعر محمد نجيب الغرابلي 
وهذه سيرته
محمد نجيب بن أحمد الغرابلي.
ولد في مدينة طنطا، وتوفي في القاهرة.
قضى حياته في مصر.
تلقى تعليمه المبكر في مدرسة طنطا الابتدائية، ثم انتقل إلى القاهرة ملتحقًا بمدرسة التوفيقية الثانوية، ثم بكلية الحقوق،وأجاد اللغة الفرنسية.
ظهر ميله للأدب والخطابة.
عمل بالمحاماة واشتهر في عمله مع مجموعة من المحامين، وقد شغل منصب وزير المعارف أكثر من مرة كان أولها في وزارة سعد زغلول الأولى، وكان أول «أفندي» يرقى إلى منصب «وزير»، غير أنه حاز رتبة البكوية، ثم الباشوية، فيما بعد.
كان عضوًا مؤسسًا في حزب الوفد المصري، وأحد زعماء حركة الطلاب في ثورة 1919، وكان له دور واضح في الدفاع عن القضايا الوطنية والسياسية.

الإنتاج الشعري:
- له قصائد نشرت في مجلة الشاعر - العدد الأول - 1950، وأخرى نشرت ضمن ترجمته لرواية «الأب الرحيم»، وله مجموع شعري مخطوط.

الأعمال الأخرى:
- من أعماله: الأب الرحيم (ترجمة عن الفرنسية) 1905، والخطوات الأولى للمحاماة - القاهرة - مايو 191، وله عدد من المقالات نشرت في بعض الصحف الوفدية وخاصة جريدة البلاغ، بالإضافة إلى مذكرات مخطوطة.
شاعر تقليدي، نظم في أغراض سياسية ووطنية واجتماعية، المتاح من شعره قصيدته في شهداء العلم الذين رحلوا عن أوطانهم، وهي تنم على حفاظه على عروض الخليل، والقافية الموحدة باستثناء ما نظمه ضمن ترجمته لرواية الأب الرحيم، تميزت قصائده بقوة الأسلوب والاعتماد على المحسنات البديعية، في مرثيته يمتزج العزاء بالفداء وحديث الفقد بتمجيد الوطنية، في القصيدة نزعة خطابية تجاري المناسبة وظروف التلقي المتوقعة.

مصادر الدراسة:
- الدوريات:
- مجلة الشعر 1950.
- مجلة المحاماة - مايو 191.
- يونان لبيب رزق: الطبقة الوسطى الصغيرة وتطور دورها السياسي - مجلة الهلال - مارس 1993.

نقلا عن معجم البابطين لشعراء العربية

----------

